

Ask HN: Why can't I find an article I *know* was here (printing labels) - mistermann

Not too long ago (I estimate between 3 and 6 weeks ago), there was an article or AskHN posted where the comments contained many people discussing what hardware they use for printing labels.  Now I'm not sure if that was the subject of the post, but a great portion of the comments were about just that.<p>For the life of me, I just can't find that posting.  I know that the words "printer" "label" and "ebay" exist in the comments, but I am having no luck on google.<p>Am I maybe missing something?  Are ycombinator discussions not indexed by google?  Are they sometimes deleted from ycombinator.com?<p>I'd love if someone could find me the article, but I'm just as interested in if I'm doing something wrong in my search efforts.
======
mistermann
Sorry, I was wrong, it was reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/dppw8/i_need_a_sug...](http://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/dppw8/i_need_a_suggestion_for_4x6_label_printer_for/)

